# Awesome Pokemon Fanart



## rockstar99 (Apr 29, 2011)

http://pearlsaurus.fc2web.com/elog.html


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG Great art!
I wonder how long it took to make 488 of them


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2011)

Those are epic. Also Typhlosion's flame got a boner.


----------



## azkirby (Apr 29, 2011)

Well.
If you go right by the latest, then you have 489 to 493!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2011)

That's freaking amazing


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 29, 2011)

Eeeeh... Most of it looks pretty derp IMO.
Typhlosion's flame should've been smaller.
Arceus looks retarded.

JustSayin'.jpg

And Typh. is my favourite Pokemon too...


----------



## Windaga (Apr 29, 2011)

That picture of Sandslash just reminds me of how awesome Sandslash is.

Awesome.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool Art....
i wish i could make art like that


----------



## Ikki (Apr 29, 2011)

Not very impressive but I like them.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2011)

A lot of them are better than most of the official art, though some could use a do-over.

Fearow's drill peck made me nostalgia a lot.
Seel makes me think of the current PSN situation and what PS3 owners must feel like.


----------



## Devin (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone else notice that Mew is missing?


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 29, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice that Mew is missing?



Mew isn't missing. Here's the link

http://pearlsaurus.fc2web.com/pokemon_493_151.html


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow. It looks awesome!


----------

